# LR/ Morgrify Errors



## Guru Kast (Nov 23, 2011)

Good day all   Hoping someone can guide me to a successful solution to my problem!
Similar to AeroSol, I am having errors when exporting photos. It always happens, its "apparently" random, but once i am exporting i stand a chance of getting the error.

Windows Version - 7 x 64
Lightroom Version 3.4 x 64
LR/Morgrify version 4.45
ImageMagick Version --6.7.3-Q16


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
  Application Name:    mogrify.exe
  Application Version:    5.0.0.0
  Application Timestamp:    4ea2d6d1
  Fault Module Name:    CORE_RL_magick_.dll
  Fault Module Version:    5.0.0.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:    4ea2d4d7
  Exception Code:    c0000005
  Exception Offset:    000000000010e9a9
  OS Version:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:    1033
  Additional Information 1:    ac81
  Additional Information 2:    ac81aed632b8e01a145a688bc95a315c
  Additional Information 3:    9add
  Additional Information 4:    9add0aa9ef12e230f160404b7f791d84
```

While it tells me fail to run, aborting, it never actually writes more info into the txt file on the desktop, even tho its selected in the "Debugging" section of the plugin Setup.
What i normally do after is just export with previous, and tell it skip the images it did already, and it will continue for a bit before crashing again.  If it crashes more than twice on the same file, I restart lightroom, and it will proceed past that before it crashes later on another image.

Under plugin Author tools, it did save a lot of diagnostic messages - bu t i'm not certain when they get updated, as they do not change after a crash. heres an extract from that.


```
**** Error 671

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition mogrify_texts_mapping_1_contents)

**** Error 673

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition LR_tiff_compressionMethod)

**** Error 676

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition LR_export_bitDepth)

**** Error 679

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition LR_DNG_compatibility)

**** Error 682

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition LR_DNG_previewSize)

**** Error 685

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition LR_DNG_compressed)

**** Error 688

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition LR_DNG_conversionMethod)

**** Error 691

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition LR_DNG_embedRAW)

**** Error 694

An unknown error occurred.
attempt to call a nil value (inside the callback for addObserver for condition LR_size_megapixels)
```

Any assistance would be appreciated, as its frustrating to export any large number of images.


----------



## Paul S Edmondson (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi - had this same problem over and over ... try an old ImageMagick version 6.4.1-Q16. You will need to search (e.g. Google) to find, but once downloaded I found that LR/Mogrify 2 works every time (I have win 32 XP). Good luck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Paul!  Thanks for posting - that's a great tip.


----------



## creativeedge (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi there all, 

I am new to the forum and need help URGENTLY. I have downloaded and installed ImageMagick without any problems, unfortunately I can seem to be able to download the LR/MOgrify 2 though. I have downloaded maybe 5 times already and everytime I try to unzip the folder I get an error stating that the zip folder is invalid. I am soooo frustrated and desperate at the same time seeing that I need to get photo's to a client but I want to add my watermark. 

Could someone PLEASE help. I am desperate!!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 16, 2012)

Where did you download from? I just downloaded the ZIP file from http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php and it unzips fine. Are you using WinZIP or Windows own, built in ZIP functions?

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 16, 2012)

This is a duplicate thread of http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...RIFY-2-installation-error&p=105469#post105469 and should not be used anymore.

Beat


----------

